# White Horned Elk



## Mtnmangrizzly (Oct 8, 2007)

My wife went to Oregon last week to visit her mother and on her way thru Idaho somewhere(Boise direction) she had seen a bull elk and she said his body color was normal but his rack was white as snow. I have never seen or heard such a thing and was wondering if anyone has ever seen that and if it is like a 1 in a million thing to see? She said he was just off the side of the road feeding..My wife knows what a elk is so i know she was not going crazy :lol:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Farm raised elk in Idaho have white horns because they have no where to rub besides fence posts. The dark color comes from vegetation and such.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

A picture appeared in the Richfield Reaper not long ago that showed a black elk. The picture was supposedly taken in the Indian Peaks area of 3 wild bulls and one bull had black fur...very cool.


----------



## Gus Orviston (Mar 25, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> A picture appeared in the Richfield Reaper not long ago that showed a black elk. The picture was supposedly taken in the Indian Peaks area of 3 wild bulls and one bull had black fur...very cool.


Seems someone is being a little racist :?

By the way saw you at Fish Lake over the weekend how was the fishing/hunting?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

at hardware ranch years ago, there was a whitehorned elk in the penmost every year. likely similar to the ranch raised bull referred to above.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

A white *antlered *elk or deer means it probably didn't rub off it's velvet, the velvet just fell off. Maybe it's just a lover, not a fighter? Or it didn't quite clear a barbed wire fence, now doesn't have the same urges as the other males? Or just gingerly rubbed it on the powdery white outer bark of some quakies because it can't stand the sight of blood? Or Doyle Moss is trying to drum up some more business by turning loose some genetically engineered animals? Or it was born "that way"? Or it escaped from a biology lab that is testing fast bone growth for human medical research? Or it's an alien from another planet? Or we're seeing evolution in action? The possibilities are endless!!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> A white *antlered *elk


Kill Joy! :wink:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> elkfromabove said:
> 
> 
> > A white *antlered *elk
> ...


Sorry, I couldn't help it! But give me credit for not correcting *all* of the grammatical, spelling, mathematical, scientific, and politically incorrect errors on this forum. That would be an impossible job for one man, even me!

And give me credit for my imagination and all the possible scenarios that brought this white *horned* elk to us! That oughta count for something!


----------

